# Tonights Chops



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Marinating some lamb chops for dinner tonight. 



 

 



I'll post some more later when I cook them.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2006)

What's in the marinade, Nick?  Looks good.  Got any mint jelly?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> What's in the marinade, Nick?  Looks good.  Got any mint jelly?




Take a look here kloset

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank's for the link Nick.  I can tell thats going to be good!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never eaten lamb, where's the pic's Nick? 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have never eaten lamb, where's the pic's Nick? 8-[


What have you done with sheep? :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ack:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Here's the finished pictures. Great buy at $2.99 per pound. Nice flavor and the recipe was great.



 

 





 

 

 






Hey Puff,  it wasn't baaaaaaaaad!  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Maaaaaaaaaan I have to try it :!: 
You should have put the pic's in a slideshow  

Looks tasty :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

All I get when I click on your pics (to get larger ones  ) is http://imageshack.us/ . What's up with that??  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> All I get when I click on your pics (to get larger ones  ) is http://imageshack.us/ . What's up with that??  8-[


He should have done 'em in a slideshow #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> All I get when I click on your pics (to get larger ones  ) is http://imageshack.us/ . What's up with that??  8-[



Don't know. I copy the top link at the site and paste it here. I knew I should have used ephotohut!  #-o


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The Joker":39u8n8u5]All I get when I click on your pics (to get larger ones :smile: ) is [url="http://imageshack.us/ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":uhazylbq][quote="The Joker":uhazylbq]All I get when I click on your pics (to get larger ones :smile: ) is [url="http://imageshack.us/ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Good looking eats. I'm with Puff the only thing that would have made it better would be a slide show.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Good looking eats. I'm with Puff the only thing that would have made it better would be a slide show.



Just scan across the pictures real fast. You will swear it's a slide show!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The Joker":ssuhqd7t][quote="Nick Prochilo":ssuhqd7t][quote="The Joker":ssuhqd7t]All I get when I click on your pics (to get larger ones :smile: ) is [url="http://imageshack.us/ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks good Nick.  You should come down here and cook me some.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good Nick.  You should come down here and cook me some.



One of these days I will! Ya know the invatation goes this way also, any time you and your wife want to go to the Big Apple, you have an open invite!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.  Busy this weekend?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same thing as an invitation?   8-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":24vyuuh5]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same thing as an invitation?   8-[[/quote:24vyuuh5]
 :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3kbva3l2][quote="Nick Prochilo":3kbva3l2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same thing as an invitation?   8-[[/quote:3kbva3l2]
 :grin:  :grin:  #-o[/quote:3kbva3l2]
I wasn't going *there*and messing up my invitation.  The food looked that good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, come on up!



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3e8cur8k]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same thing as an invitation?   8-[[/quote:3e8cur8k]

Okay there Mr. Spelling Nazi, I'll have to hold your invitation off for a while! No invitation for you!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Those Nazi'S are everywhere :-X


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Those Nazi'S are everywhere :-X


 :lmao:  Every once in a while, there's one in Alaska too!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------

